# Fuji contact info



## Oldteen

I got a Transonic just before my local Performance closed. No other local Fuji dealers. I tried contacting Advanced Sports (Fuji parent company) via contact info on the Fuji Bikes website, but have never gotten a reply. 
Has Fuji pulled out of the US? If not, anyone know of any contact info?


----------



## jetdog9

I suggest the "closest to local" Fuji dealer...


----------



## Oldteen

jetdog9 said:


> I suggest the "closest to local" Fuji dealer...


That's the problem- no local Fuji dealers. None left in my state


----------

